
The Machine That Changed the World; Interview with Alan Kay, 1990 - gjvc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=275FQ9koAw8
======
gjvc
See also
[http://openvault.wgbh.org/catalog/V_D9DC82D997454711A71B586E...](http://openvault.wgbh.org/catalog/V_D9DC82D997454711A71B586E17D23119)

